# Pecan root stocks?



## Canyon Angler (Oct 2, 2006)

Having bad luck here with pecans lately.

I have a pecan (mahan variety) that was grafted onto some other rootstock, and now, 2 years after transplanting from the nursery, the 3/4" caliper top part of the tree (above the graft) appears to have died (cambium is brown; twigs are dry and snap), although there are still leaves and branchlets below the graft.

Does anyone know what is typically used as a rootstock for side-grafting mahan pecans onto? It looks to be some type of pecan or hickory...I'm just wondering whether it's worth saving or whether I should just rip it out and replace it...again (this is the 2nd one that's died).

(I don't know why I bother with these grafted pecans, I have them growing naturally from self-pollinated seed all over the yard like weeds.)

Thanks for any tips.

Jeff


----------

